# East Mids Mid Week Evening Meet - July 27th - 7:30pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Due to popular demand I'm going to have an extra mid week meeting this month.

So usual place at the Snipe meeting between 7:30pm and 8:00pm for chat, vag-com and food if people want it.

Whos up for this one?

*Location... Meeting about 7.30pm - 8.00pm* 
*The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

*Attending...*

Nem
YogiBear
TThriller
brayboy
Farrow-chan
WozzaTT
Matt
Gaz225 - Hopefully
Toshiba - Maybe

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Thurday 27th will do nicely Nick, cheers. Wak suggests I need a VagCom check.

I'll be having a bite to eat with you.

I dont think I will have have a passenger this time though.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> I dont think I will have have a passenger this time though.


 :?:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think I will have have a passenger this time though.
> ...


Gill is working that evening

Dave


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not sure i can make this one - depends on what time i leave london thursday.


----------



## noTTsNick (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi NEM, I'm in Wales this week so won't be able to make it - shame though cause I'm having a few probs with the car! :lol:

Brakes are squeeling from the front, drivers door microswitch has packed up so the window doesn't drop, fuel guage is intermittent,...... anyone interested in a glacier blue 225/265? :?

cheers
Nick


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

Cant make Thursday Nick - playing football.


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

nick, looks like i may be able to make this one after all, will se you around 7:30.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

brayboy said:


> nick, looks like i may be able to make this one after all, will se you around 7:30.


Nice 1 mate, look forward to seeing you then. Should be a good turnout by the looks of it.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Warren, I'll rendezvous with you at the layby on the A38 at Hilliards Cross, just north of Lichfield, about 6.30 to 6.45.

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... 000&addr1=

Dave


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll try and make it (depends how the decorating goes)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Gaz225 said:


> I'll try and make it (depends how the decorating goes)


Stunning! Well we'll be there all evening till late, so if you can only get later thats fine.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Gaz225 said:


> I'll try and make it (depends how the decorating goes)


If you do make it, are you going to join us on the mini-cruise from Hilliards Cross?

Dave


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Dave/Nick,

Bloody Halfords - went to have number plate put back on again after work last night and within half an hour it had fallen off again. Is now on but not very securely.

What do you reckon is best for tonight, hope it stays on or take it off and put it in the car in case I get stopped?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I would say take it off, then if you do get stopped it's in the car and easily see it's come off. Rather than it come off and loose it and pay for a new one.

Just my opinion tho.

Nick


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks nick for doing that vagcom thingymagig.

I was also nice to meet some new faces, you all made me feel welcome, hope to see you all on the 19th.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

brayboy said:


> Thanks nick for doing that vagcom thingymagig.
> 
> I was also nice to meet some new faces, you all made me feel welcome, hope to see you all on the 19th.
> 
> Cheers Dave.


Not a problem mate. Sorry for not having too long to talk to you, but once dave starts... 

If you could get hold of a pmr radio for the meet / cruise on the 19th it would really help. I've advised everyone to try and bring one to aid keeping the group together.

Thanks to everyone for coming, was a good meet once I managed to get some petrol back in the car and drive there. The rain had even stopped also which was a bonus 

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Where's the Photo's Nick :?:  :lol:

Yes, good meeting. Always good to see some new faces.

Thanks for doing the VagCom scan again Nick.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Where's the Photo's Nick :?:  :lol:
> 
> Yes, good meeting. Always good to see some new faces.
> 
> ...


Seesh, give me time man!





































Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> Seesh, give me time man!
> 
> Nick


It's just that I've got used to you posting the photo's up before I have even got home :lol: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for another good meet Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

